
How to Deal with Differences in Opinion - siddg
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/how-i-deal-differences-opinion-siddharth-gopi/
======
joncrane
While I appreciate the intent of the piece, I disagree with many of the
author's positions, including but not limited to:

>My preference for early stage discussion is towards lower gear channels like
Email / Slack as opposed to higher gear channels like In-person / Video
Conference. This is for the simple reason that lower gear channels help you
achieve clarity of thought more effectively than higher geared ones. There’s
less room for an adrenaline fueled frenzy to kick in when you have to write
things out, and read it once over before you hit send.

I disagree with this because it's much easier to misinterpret a person's
intent in text vs in-person, and it's much easier to react negatively in text
vs in-person.

